# Typists Wanted



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Nope, I am a male teenager.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniocha/17337411802/in/explore-2015-05-02
Ooh. The sunset is so beautiful. The shape of the clouds and the sea and the sun make it look like a big tornado in the sky. I wonder what's there on the other side of the ocean.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
I don't really have a favourite band/artist/musician so I wouldn't feel too bad. Initial thoughts would be those of doom and loss. Outward reactions would be something like Does anyone have a phone which is in range? Let us call a repairman.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
I won't go unless everybody says they want to go. Strictly no drinking allowed. I might be sceptical about them drinking. I don't really like parties, I'd rather go home and do something useful like gain information,learn something new and/or indulge in hobbies and doing things.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
Inward Reaction : Well no dude, you are wrong.
Outward Reaction depends on the intensity of the belief. Usually I have a let everybody believe sort of attitude so I won't care, but if it is a fact that either I have proven or science has proven, I will lash out and won't stop until his opinion is swayed.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I'd criticise the doer for doing something that was illogical and useless.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Honesty,Bravery,Hardworking,Peace.
I determined honesty because I've always been honest.
Bravery because actors and stars get paid many times more than soldiers who are willing to die for you and work hard for the nation.
Hardworking because I'm sort of lazy about many things and I don't want to be like that.
Peace because I hate physical fighting and warfare. It's bad for soldiers as for civilians.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a) The ability to process something really quickly. My weird and unique sort of perspective that seems to associate unrelated things.
b)I want to be more of a doer. I'm very lazy and procrastinate a lot and I'm unorganized.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
Hunches I do treat because most of my hunches are right. I just seem to know that something might happen and it mostly does. These hunches are triggered mostly in times where I don't have enough data about something and have to make assumptions

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a)Researching as in gaining knowledge, programming,reading,my hobbies like speedcubing,keyboard playing,and writing(I write poems and am working on a novel)

b) Parties and having to meet people that are not like minded. I hate wasting my time in things I don't find useful.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I can never restrict my internal thought process. I try to be less judgemental around my friends. I don't really know why nor can I explain it.
*


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@angelcat @shinynotshiny @TelepathicGoose @Oswin @Schizoid he's been trying to get someone to type him for a while and I don't think any of you have tried at him via typing threads yet? I know he mentioned that Angelcat typed him through email or something, but it don't remember her commenting on his past threads.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @angelcat @shinynotshiny @TelepathicGoose @Oswin @Schizoid he's been trying to get someone to type him for a while and I don't think any of you have tried at him via typing threads yet? I know he mentioned that Angelcat typed him through email or something, but it don't remember her commenting on his past threads.


Angelcat? You mean the owner of funkymbtifiction? She said I'm INTP on tumblr.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Angelcat? You mean the owner of funkymbtifiction? She said I'm INTP on tumblr.


Yes, that's what I was alluding to ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Luke Skywalker do you see Fi any? A lot of people have typed him as Fi-dom and I'm not sure I agree with that, but I would be interested to hear what you think on EpicPolymath.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @Luke Skywalker do you see Fi any? A lot of people have typed him as Fi-dom and I'm not sure I agree with that, but I would be interested to hear what you think on EpicPolymath.


I don't think Fi dom because I am not in tune with emotions.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@TheEpicPolymath

You still seem like a Ti-Dom.

May I ask why you are doubting your type?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @TheEpicPolymath
> 
> You still seem like a Ti-Dom.
> 
> May I ask why you are doubting your type?


I feel like an ISTJ


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I feel like an ISTJ


Interesting.

Can you elaborate as to why you feel this way?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Can you elaborate as to why you feel this way?


The Te sort of need to organize and do something. I'm way too lazy right now.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> The Te sort of need to organize and do something. I'm way too lazy right now.


Alright. 

Well, if it is between INTP and ISTJ, I would assume you are aware you utilize the Si/Ne axis in some form. However, I'm going to assume anything. Thus, I'd probably go with trying to decipher Te/Fi or Ti/Fe, then Si/Ne or Ni/Se, because once we have that down- your type should be pretty obvious.

Hmm,
Could you fill out this questionnaire (if you have no done so already)?

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I am thinking ISxP, probably leaning more toward ISTP. 

I am seeing lots of Ti and a little bit of Ni in the questionnaire answers.


Q1: This part here sounds a bit Ne
Q2: Te? But it could be Ti too
Q3: This part sounds Ti
Q4: Wanting to change other people's opinions just because they have different opinion as you? Ti-Fe
Q5: Could be Te or Ti 
Q7: Ti, Ti doms tend to have a very abstract thinking style, so this explains why you tend to process information quickly
Q8: Sounds like Ni, but possibly a weak Ni, Ni is probably in tertiary or inferior position
Q9: Ti again
Q10: Ti


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> Nope, I am a male teenager.
> 
> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> ...


 Aha this is dramatic) Why the doom and loss?



> Outward reactions would be something like Does anyone have a phone which is in range? Let us call a repairman.
> 
> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> I won't go unless everybody says they want to go. Strictly no drinking allowed.


 For everyone or just the driver?


> I might be sceptical about them drinking. I don't really like parties, I'd rather go home and *do something useful* like gain information,learn something new and/or indulge in hobbies and doing things.


 Seems quite Ti...or Te, based on the bit I bolded. Why is gaining information useful? (to you)


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> Inward Reaction : Well no dude, you are wrong.


 Te?


> Outward Reaction depends on the intensity of the belief. Usually I have a let everybody believe sort of attitude so I won't care, but if it is a fact that either I have proven or science has proven,


 More Te?


> I will lash out and won't stop until his opinion is swayed.
> 
> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> I'd criticise the doer for doing something that was illogical and useless.


 This seems Te again

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
Honesty,Bravery,Hardworking,Peace.
I determined honesty because I've always been honest.[/QUOTE] Si


> Bravery because actors and stars get paid many times more than soldiers who are willing to die for you and work hard for the nation.


 Te


> Hardworking because I'm sort of lazy about many things and I don't want to be like that.
> Peace because I hate physical fighting and warfare. It's bad for soldiers as for civilians.
> 
> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> a) The ability to process something really quickly. My weird and unique sort of perspective that seems* to associate unrelated things*.


 Sounds like Ne, but can you expand on what this means?


> b)I want to be more of a doer. I'm very lazy and procrastinate a lot and I'm unorganized.
> 
> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> Hunches I do treat because most of my hunches are right. I just seem to know that something might happen and it mostly does. These hunches are triggered mostly in times where* I don't have enough data about something* and have to make assumptionsm


 Seems Te-Si



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> a)Researching as in gaining knowledge, programming,reading,my hobbies like speedcubing,keyboard playing,and writing(I write poems and am working on a novel)
> 
> b) Parties and having to meet people that are not like minded. I hate wasting my time in things I don't find *useful.*


 Your emphasis on the useful seems really Te to me. But what do you mean when you say 'useful'?



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
> I can never restrict my internal thought process. I try to be less judgemental around my friends. I don't really know why nor can I explain it.
> *


I would guess ESTJ. Lots of Te, backed up by Si, some Ne and not much Fi to be seen.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok, let me put it this way. You say ESTJ because of my wish to do things like a Te dom.
I don't do anything. I've been writing a novel since December. I only have 10 pages done because I don't write. I write like 2 times in a month or so.I am not organized at all. This feeling of needing to be organized is because how I can never achieve or complete anything, much unlike my ENTJ mother. Even in my interests, I can wake up one day liking photography and like something else more by the end of the day. I always change my interests very quickly.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh and @Oswin, what I mean about doing something useful:
I don't really like to sit idle and waste time. I like do something constructive like progress in hobbies or gain knowledge, solve puzzles, or have a nice think or study etc.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Which appeals to you more:

Imagining yourself going to Disney World and riding all the rides and having a gorgeous, beautiful time. The time of your life.

or

Actually going to Disney World, taking in all the experiences, and being there in reality?


Do things often turn out worse than you imagined they would be?

Do you find it difficult to enjoy experiences because you often think about what you're going to do next?

Do you often feel as though you miss out on other opportunities by having to choose and stick to one of them?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
*I'd feel bad. People feel bad in such situations.*
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
*On her. How is she? But I'd be to overwhelmed by my feelings to do anything.*

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
*I will help him because it is the right thing to do, but only if he understands the topic.
There is no point in letting him pass without understanding because he'll be useless in the future for our country.*

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
*Nothing really, I will help him but his understanding is what matters here. If he can't understand me despite me trying a lot then sorry I can't do anything.*

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
*I can't put it in words. Just look at what would happen if I help him, if I don't. What do I have to lose?*


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
*Project 1 because I get to work alone without the need of working in a team.Besides, the project will be understood.*

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
*The teamwork thing.*

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
*A good work ethic is always useful.I would sit back and relax and let them throw in ideas and process them along with some of my own to figure out which one is the best here.*

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
*Is this even a legitimate question? No influences, I just like to hear lots of ideas.*

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
*Go home, listen to some calm music,sleep, maybe play some chess and write.*

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
*Playing the piano,writing,speedcubing,programming etc.*
SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Programmer/Analyst, Entrepreneur,Scientist

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Easy because I know that I'm good at tech and science. Besides entrepreneur because you make a lot of $$$.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Most fulfillment in programming. Some kind of programming business.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
A dinosaur,some trees and water.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
IDK

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
1. This picture is not appealing.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
*I'd feel bad. People feel bad in such situations.*
- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
*On her. How is she? But I'd be to overwhelmed by my feelings to do anything.*

SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
*I will help him because it is the right thing to do, but only if he understands the topic.
There is no point in letting him pass without understanding because he'll be useless in the future for our country.*

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
*Nothing really, I will help him but his understanding is what matters here. If he can't understand me despite me trying a lot then sorry I can't do anything.*

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
*I can't put it in words. Just look at what would happen if I help him, if I don't. What do I have to lose?*


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?
*Project 1 because I get to work alone without the need of working in a team.Besides, the project will be understood.*

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?
*The teamwork thing.*

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
*A good work ethic is always useful.I would sit back and relax and let them throw in ideas and process them along with some of my own to figure out which one is the best here.*

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
*Is this even a legitimate question? No influences, I just like to hear lots of ideas.*

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?
*Go home, listen to some calm music,sleep, maybe play some chess and write.*

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
*Playing the piano,writing,speedcubing,programming etc.*
SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?
Programmer/Analyst, Entrepreneur,Scientist

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?
Easy because I know that I'm good at tech and science. Besides entrepreneur because you make a lot of $$$.

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?
Most fulfillment in programming. Some kind of programming business.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.
A dinosaur,some trees and water.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?
IDK

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?
1. This picture is not appealing.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Which appeals to you more:
> 
> Imagining yourself going to Disney World and riding all the rides and having a gorgeous, beautiful time. The time of your life.
> 
> ...


^^^


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Urban Dictionary: Typist


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Urban Dictionary: Typist


Is urban dictionary a place where you can post you own definitions?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Is urban dictionary a place where you can post you own definitions?


You can try, but I'm pretty sure each definition added has to be approved first...As for this word, it's also the term used in these Forums for the same thing.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok, but what about my type?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Alright. I apologize this is late, I was very busy this past morning.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *I'd feel bad. People feel bad in such situations.*
> 
> *On her. How is she? But I'd be to overwhelmed by my feelings to do anything.*


Could be Fe or Fi. Both can be overwhelmed or focused on their SO.



> *I will help him because it is the right thing to do, but only if he understands the topic.
> There is no point in letting him pass without understanding because he'll be useless in the future for our country.*


This screams Fi, however not Fi in dominant or auxiliary. 



> *Nothing really, I will help him but his understanding is what matters here. If he can't understand me despite me trying a lot then sorry I can't do anything.*


All I can gather from this is that you are very obviously a thinker type.



> *I can't put it in words. Just look at what would happen if I help him, if I don't. What do I have to lose?*


Thinking type, definitely. 



> *Project 1 because I get to work alone without the need of working in a team.Besides, the project will be understood.*


Te.



> *The teamwork thing.*


Te.




> *A good work ethic is always useful.I would sit back and relax and let them throw in ideas and process them along with some of my own to figure out which one is the best here.*


Observant introvert, not much else I can gather from this.



> *Is this even a legitimate question? No influences, I just like to hear lots of ideas.*


Ne? Not positive on this, however.



> *Go home, listen to some calm music,sleep, maybe play some chess and write.*
> 
> *Playing the piano,writing,speedcubing,programming etc.*


Introvert.





> Programmer/Analyst, Entrepreneur,Scientist
> 
> -Easy because I know that I'm good at tech and science. Besides entrepreneur because you make a lot of $$$.
> 
> -Most fulfillment in programming. Some kind of programming business.


Obvious thinker is obvious.





> A dinosaur,some trees and water.


I would need more information and elaboration to determine Si/Ne or Ni/Se.
- 

Alright, what I have gathered is Te/Fi. Thus, you're probably an IxTJ. Not sure about Ne/Si or Ni/Se, however.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@TelepathicGoose I sort of disagree about number two being Fi because he said it was "the right thing to do," Fe users also use that type of language (I know I do). I think it's important to distinguish how we define right. Is it right because you can't bear to see your friend suffer, or because it would be Mean or whatever not to? "The right thing" tends to be used by Fi users, but it's something Fe can use as well.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> @TelepathicGoose I sort of disagree about number two being Fi because he said it was "the right thing to do," Fe users also use that type of language (I know I do). I think it's important to distinguish how we define right. Is it right because you can't bear to see your friend suffer, or because it would be Mean or whatever not to? "The right thing" tends to be used by Fi users, but it's something Fe can use as well.


Yes, I understood that, and at first I thought Fe as well.

But the thinking choices he chose were very Te, no Ti to be seen.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Yes, I understood that, and at first I thought Fe as well.
> 
> But the thinking choices he chose were very Te, no Ti to be seen.


Yeah, I'm not sure at all about Polymath's type but I wanted to clarify that 

Also I'm glad @emberfly showed up, I remember he had very strong feelings on Polymath's type at his other typing topics.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure at all about Polymath's type but I wanted to clarify that
> 
> Also I'm glad @emberfly showed up, I remember he had very strong feelings on Polymath's type at his other typing topics.


Alrighty, that's fine.

What I really want to do is figure out Ne/Si or Ni/Se. Often times when you figure out what perceiving functions you use, the judging become easier to decipher.

Hopefully we'll figure it out eventually. :frustrating:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Alrighty, that's fine.
> 
> What I really want to do is figure out Ne/Si or Ni/Se. Often times when you figure out what perceiving functions you use, the judging become easier to decipher.
> 
> Hopefully we'll figure it out eventually. :frustrating:


Pretty sure Emberfly once said there's no way he was an INTJ, but... I dunno. We'll see what happens. 

I'm also very curious that Angelcat typed him as INTP. I wonder if the thread would lead her to the same conclusion. 

Regardless his type, it's no question that Polymath is a person difficult to type. On this typing thread we already have a variety of opinions, and his other threads are pages and pages of that as well. Hopefully we can get his type sorted out soon, at last.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

* *






TheEpicPolymath said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniocha/17337411802/in/explore-2015-05-02
> *Ooh. The sunset is so beautiful. The shape of the clouds and the sea and the sun make it look like a big tornado in the sky. I wonder what's there on the other side of the ocean.*


Ne. 



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> *I don't really have a favourite band/artist/musician so I wouldn't feel too bad. Initial thoughts would be those of doom and loss. Outward reactions would be something like Does anyone have a phone which is in range? Let us call a repairman.*


"Doom and Loss". Fi mixed in with a Pi function. Love it. Also love @Owsin's interpretation of dramatic. Typical for a strong Fe. The rest sounds Te. No focus on the people who may be tagging along here, at all. Strikes me as thinking.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> *I won't go unless everybody says they want to go. Strictly no drinking allowed. I might be sceptical about them drinking. I don't really like parties, I'd rather go home and do something useful like gain information,learn something new and/or indulge in hobbies and doing things.*


Si-Te-Fi. No nonsense. Non negotiable boundaries. Fun should be useful.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> *Inward Reaction : Well no dude, you are wrong.
> Outward Reaction depends on the intensity of the belief. Usually I have a let everybody believe sort of attitude so I won't care, but if it is a fact that either I have proven or science has proven, I will lash out and won't stop until his opinion is swayed.*


Te-Fi



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> I'd criticise the doer for doing something that was illogical and useless.


Te.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> *Honesty,Bravery,Hardworking,Peace.
> I determined honesty because I've always been honest.
> Bravery because actors and stars get paid many times more than soldiers who are willing to die for you and work hard for the nation.
> ...


Te. Themes are Si in nature. Your reasoning behind peace strikes me as Fi.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> *a) The ability to process something really quickly. My weird and unique sort of perspective that seems to associate unrelated things.
> b)I want to be more of a doer. I'm very lazy and procrastinate a lot and I'm unorganized.*


Processing something quickly is ambiguous, but hints at extroversion. Probably Te in your case.

Laziness and procrastination could apply to anyone, but I'm going to guess the motivations behind being a doer are Te motivated. Efficiency, accomplishment, achievement. Pragmaticism.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> *Hunches I do treat because most of my hunches are right. I just seem to know that something might happen and it mostly does. These hunches are triggered mostly in times where I don't have enough data about something and have to make assumptions*


Te-Fi. Fi steps in when Te is forced to take a backseat.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> *a)Researching as in gaining knowledge, programming,reading,my hobbies like speedcubing,keyboard playing,and writing(I write poems and am working on a novel)*


Most of this tells me nothing, but gaining knowledge hints at thinking.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *b) Parties and having to meet people that are not like minded. I hate wasting my time in things I don't find useful.*


Te-Fi.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
> I can never restrict my internal thought process. I try to be less judgemental around my friends. I don't really know why nor can I explain it.*


Not sure what you mean by an inability to restrict your internal thought process. You can't slow it down? You're always thinking internally? If so, that points at introversion.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.
> 
> - Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?
> I'd feel bad. People feel bad in such situations.*


Strikes me as Te. It's a fact people would feel that way. Duh.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?
> On her. How is she? But I'd be to overwhelmed by my feelings to do anything.*


Fi



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.*
> *- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?
> 
> I will help him because it is the right thing to do, but only if he understands the topic.
> There is no point in letting him pass without understanding because he'll be useless in the future for our country.*


Te-Ne



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?
> Nothing really, I will help him but his understanding is what matters here. If he can't understand me despite me trying a lot then sorry I can't do anything.*


"What matters here" strikes me as Te. The rest, Fi.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *- Describe the flow of your decision making process.
> I can't put it in words. Just look at what would happen if I help him, if I don't. What do I have to lose?*


Te



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.
> 
> Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.
> 
> ...


Introversion most likely.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.
> 
> - Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.
> A good work ethic is always useful.I would sit back and relax and let them throw in ideas and process them along with some of my own to figure out which one is the best here.*


Te-Ne



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.
> Is this even a legitimate question? No influences, I just like to hear lots of ideas.*


Again, Ne.



TheEpicPolymath said:


> *You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.
> 
> Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor
> 
> ...


Lol Te.




It's funny you're considering ISTJ. I've for a long time thought the same thing. Even the title strikes me as Te. Unfortunately, there's not much to work with as you lazily and half-assedly answered most questions. I think you can go either way, but ISTJ is probably more likely. It's up to you decide.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @TelepathicGoose I sort of disagree about number two being Fi because he said it was "the right thing to do," Fe users also use that type of language (I know I do). I think it's important to distinguish how we define right. Is it right because you can't bear to see your friend suffer, or because it would be Mean or whatever not to? "The right thing" tends to be used by Fi users, but it's something Fe can use as well.


I agree. Healthy people try to do what they consider to be the "right" thing. Where the right thing comes from is what indicates Fe and Fi.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> @_angelcat_ @_shinynotshiny_ @_TelepathicGoose_ @_Oswin_ @_Schizoid_ he's been trying to get someone to type him for a while and I don't think any of you have tried at him via typing threads yet? I know he mentioned that Angelcat typed him through email or something, but it don't remember her commenting on his past threads.


I never saw this mention. I'll look through the thread.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going to make a haphazard typing because there's so little to go on.

1. Comparison to tornado, possible Si/Ne.
2. Doom and loss? Logical on the outside. Si, Te.
3. I mostly get introvert.
4. Fact, proven by science. Te.
5. Main point here is "useless." Te.
6. Honesty, hardworking. Sounds SJ.
7. Associate unrelated things. Strives to be a doer. Si/Ne, Te.
8. Hunches are usually correct but you only rely on them when you don't have any data. Te.
9. Programming could indicate attention to detail. Dislikes wasting time. Si, Te.
10. *shrug*

1. Overwhelmed by his own feelings. Fi.
2. "Right thing to do." Could be Fe or Fi. Again refers to usefulness. Te.
3. *shrug*
4. *shrug*
5. Introversion.
6. Tech and science, Te. Programming could indicate attention to detail. Money. Practical. SJ.
7. Dinosaur. What. Si/Ne.

Responses to emberfly's questions: relaxed, don't see inferior Ne.

Your age could be the reason you're not much of a doer, still developing personality, focus on Te.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll post angelcat's questionnare here.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

The test of Ti and Te is to have someone ask you an unexpected question that requires a logical response. Talk while you think. If you can do that without any pauses, you are Te — Ti, being an internal function, needs to hesitate before responding, to collect its thoughts and organize them for output into the world. It also will at times hold something back.
I relate to Ti


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't think I am an Si dom. I hate routine. Maybe I was in a bad mood yesterday.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

My two cents: I agree with people here saying IxTJ. My first impression was Ni-Se, but with the rest of the thread I became less and less confident.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> I don't think I am an Si dom. I hate routine. Maybe I was in a bad mood yesterday.


lol no

Too much Te in your responses.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> The test of Ti and Te is to have someone ask you an unexpected question that requires a logical response. Talk while you think. If you can do that without any pauses, you are Te — Ti, being an internal function, needs to hesitate before responding, to collect its thoughts and organize them for output into the world. It also will at times hold something back.
> I relate to Ti


I'm confident I use Te. I like to reflect on what I say. I pause. I wouldn't take this description so literally.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok since you guys think I haven't written enough, I will post a detailed questionnare tomorrow, most likely Entropic's and the one that 
angelcat sent me on tumblr.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I will post the answers here as soon as I get home from class. Oh BTW, I just found the Critical Thinking and Philosophy areas and I love them. Arguing is fun. My dad said arguing is my natural talent


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

*1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Male, Teen , very lazy and just laughed a lot.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7704380682_4da6df716d.jpg
http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6005/6004664548_32c083ea9f_m.jpg
I prefer image one because it is more mysterious. Image 2 is quite blatant and boring. What strikes me out in the 1st image is the Aurora Borealis. The picture feels endless and free in some way.

*3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
I would introduce myself with some qualities I may not have. I would never put in qualities that can be physically seen and disapproved of by the person. Example : I am not organized. I would never put that (I am organized)in a cover because it can easily be proven wrong. I would introduce myself as intelligent,has a lot of interests and a stay in the head sort of person. I am very success oriented.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I would like to be a strategist,a mastermind,a genius like Artemis Fowl. I want to be organized, intelligent,confident and famous.
I do not want to be a reckless, dumb, fickle minded and 'common' person.

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
Not really. At least, I don't think so. People call me funny, intelligent,say I have fast reflexes and am mature and slightly futuristic and analytical in the sense that I can make some unemotional and painful decisions for myself. 
I might be what they say, but I am less confident about myself(maybe I have an inferiority complex) and easily bored.
*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
I'll do the test later as I don't have that much time.

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
I adapt to survive. Yeah, I just moved into a new house about a week ago. I had absolutely no problem as it reduced the transport time to school. It took me a few days to get used to the smaller bathrooms, no TV, but it wasn't bad at all. I don't watch too much TV anyway.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I freak out. I eat a lot of food to calm myself down and then regret it.Besides I can't really explain my emotions in a stressful time so it is hard to say. I act very irrational and hopeless as if the world is ending or I'm going to die. I also become very selfish and literally turn into a sadist, deriving pleasure by harming others. 

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I am calm, laugh a lot and feel relaxed in the sense that I have no pressure to perform.
A real life example would be a chess tournament. I get to crush some of the weaker opponents and learn from the stronger ones. I know that at ELO 1450 I cannot win it so I will be relaxed and play calmly.I don't act very different but I do feel happy.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
I don't like socialization. It's a waste of time. I could make another quote if my own or do something in the meanwhile.
I perceive both as bad, though I like one on one better.

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
Only values are important. I hate customs and traditions and social norms. I also hate people who are very judgemental about eccentric people.


*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
I perceive authority as two things. One is power and the other one is rules. I only like the power and decision making part of authority. I hate rules, especially because so many of them are irrational. Some of the irrational rules in our school are wearing the Physical Training Uniform on Monday and Thursday, when we don't even have PT. One has to wear leather shoes. No other shoes are allowed. WHY? What do shoes have anything to do with education. The teacher wants me to get a haircut just because my hair is naturally porcupinish, what ever you do, comb it, oil it, gel it, it doesn't sit.Authority is pain, especially when it dominates you. The teachers want me to be more outgoing and talkative, just because I love being alone.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
Order, sometimes called Law, is associated with civilization, authority, rules, protection, the status quo, tradition, and, when stretched to its extreme, mindless obedience, fascism, and abuse of power. It's quite common to depict what happens when Order takes their laws and oaths just a little too far. When they have powers associated with them, it's often leadership, The Virus, Brainwashing, and the power to bind with rules and oaths. When used as a villain, he's likely to say "We Have Reserves."

Chaos is associated with change, Tricksters, free will, creativity, individualism, and, to the extreme, madness, savagery, solipsism, and selfish overindulgence. The powers associated with it are Shapeshifting, illusions, and matter transmutation. By nature, Chaos tends to be too disorganized to pose a serious unifed threat like Order, and may engage in an Enemy Civil War or find its members Divided We Fall. On the other hand, the forces of Chaos are the hardest to predict.

I like indivivual traits of each of them better, but for the whole of humanity, order is better.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
I fear being 'average'. I always over analyze a situation, just to get more juice out of it for being above and ahead of the other people. How do I act for it? I study and work more unless I'm feeling lazy, which is very common. I try to be the best at whatever I do and understand it.

*15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I desire success and competence. I strive to achieve a very big goal, such as starting a company like Facebook or Microsoft. These desires streamed from when my programming teacher gave me engineering level problems and I solved them quicker than the engineering students when I was 13.
Too bad school got busy after that and now I forgot most of it.

*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a)Thinking,Programming, any activity that I can do alone and is constructive to me as a person or I like. eg I read books because it is fun and improves your vocabulary. I play various mind games like chess and speedcubing and love doing problem solving. Anything that uses the rusty potato attached to the spinal cord.

b) Social occasions like parties,meetings. When I go to a party I have to talk to a lot of people and meet them. In such situations, I'm like "Ugh, why do I have to be here, I would rather be home doing hobbies/studying"

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*
I want to know my type to know my strengths and weakness, which if I develop I can succeed.
A type that appeals most to me/I would want to be? INTJ
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) *********************** (23.7)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) *************** (15.1)
unused
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************************** (41.4)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************** (30.1)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.3)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************** (44.7)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.9)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************** (28.4)
average use

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
I don't know. @Oswin, @alittlebear and @TelepathicGoose
Fire Away!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> Male, Teen , very lazy and just laughed a lot.


Come back and redo that questionnaire once you haven't laughed for some time. 

Nah. I'll look at it tomorrow. Thanks for filling that out for us!


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Come back and redo that questionnaire once you haven't laughed for some time.
> 
> Nah. I'll look at it tomorrow. Thanks for filling that out for us!


I did. I only did the 1st question yesterday after I laughed. I did all of the other ones next morning(today).


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Your answer to question 13 is taken from tvtropes.

I mean.

Straight copy/paste.

I don't think I'll continue participating in this thread.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@TheEpicPolymath

This questionnaire did nothing but assure that you're an IxTx type. Couldn't find anything else from it.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Your answer to question 13 is taken from tvtropes.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> ...


Um...yeah, it is. Why did you do that? Are you trying to skew the results one way, or...what was your reasoning there? If so, it's not worthwhile to analyze it...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Um...yeah, it is. Why did you do that? Are you trying to skew the results one way, or...what was your reasoning there? If so, it's not worthwhile to analyze it...


We can always make an argument that looking to an outside source for a definition of chaos and order is Te :tongue:


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> We can always make an argument that looking to an outside source for a definition of chaos and order is Te :tongue:


Interesting. I never considered this. I wonder if you're right.

It's certainly not something that would really even be in my mind. If I were trying to rig a questionnaire (which unfortunately I have in the past... how shallow), I would take knowledge and sources I know, and use those very things I've learned on the spot, and type examples myself based on the criteria. Is this Ti vs Te?

If you want my impression (as much as this will open a huge can of worms) I get a sense of an attempt at INTP in there. I still think ISTJ. The answer to question 8 was practically classic Si/Ne. Morbid sensory reactions. That sort of overindulgence, eating too much, shopaholic and then hoarding your purchases... yeah. See how subjective that all is, btw? All that fear... death, doom? Of reality? A morbid sense of it? Something I know too well, and something most Si types I know (if not all) can easily attest to. 

Anyway, early on I got a sense of ISTJ in that very cut and dry, semi serious demeanor the OP conveys. Poor way of typing, but when it works, it works. His issues with procrastination and laziness are not uncommon for Si doms in general to report, btw. Wonder if it's inferior Ne? That would be interesting. Wanting to do things, but difficulty getting to it due to difficulty selecting an option from the Ne generation machine.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@hoopla

I'm half asleep, but I'll make a quick comment (and possibly edit when I'm fully awake).

My initial impression was also ISTJ, and I think his answer for question 3 is very telling. I wouldn't put it past him to try and influence the reader toward a specific type.

His answer to question 8 reads like an attempt at inferior Se, but he goes on to talk about fear and doom. I imagine Si and Ne are more likely.

His laziness could be (1) an attempt at INTJ laziness, (2) his age, (3) other circumstances. I'm not sure if inferior Ne would present as laziness, but it would be interesting to get the perspective of an ISTJ who is ABSOLUTELY POSITIVE they are ISTJ (that would not be me haha).

I'd like to answer your question about Ti vs Te, but I have to think about it a bit. I'm still questioning your type 

(I hope this response makes sense once I get out of bed...)


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> His answer to question 8 reads like an attempt at inferior Se, but he goes on to talk about fear and doom. I imagine Si and Ne are more likely.


I used to think this was an inferior Se thing, since that's how Naomi Quenk describes inferior Se, until I answered a questionnaire with a similar response and was told that's a morbid view of reality, thus Si. That was strange, and I wasn't sure if I agreed with that, until I noticed this is a common thing Si types report. (fuck you Si)

Then I thought about how Si is essentially devaluation and idealization of reality. Things are either mystical and magical, or revolting garbage. All based on collected observations, standards and expectations. That would therefore fit Si, in my mind. Think about it. Si is focused on comfort, and Si therefore overindulges in comfort to experience relief, experiencing regret afterword. Food is a sense of comfort. Not that only Si likes food or finds it comforting ,food also has that sense of comforting, familiar flavors, and over-binging on food would be engaging in a personalized, prolonging sense of comfort; savoring it. Indulge in something familiar and comforting, hate yourself later. Makes sense how that would relate to Si. I think inferior Se is more... animalistic, if that makes sense.

In regards to Quenk, I now think she was on the mark, but wrong in some ways. Some of her descriptions are better indicators of disvaluation of functions rather than inferior functions, by my estimation.

Doom and fear is Pi in general. Ni knows "what's really going on", so if what's really going on behind the scenes is dark or dangerous, paranoia develops. With Si, it's a collection of sensory experiences to draw back on, so when there's no impression to be drawn during an event, fear ensues. I suspect the latter fits OP.

When I think of doom I think Invader Zim, and there's a sense of Ni-Se in that show, imo.



shinynotshiny said:


> I'd like to answer your question about Ti vs Te, but I have to think about it a bit. I'm still questioning your type


Wonder what you think my type is now.  Obviously you agree with Si.



shinynotshiny said:


> (I hope this response makes sense once I get out of bed...)


I should be sleeping too. Good night.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@hoopla

I would love to quote, but I'm on my phone and it makes things difficult.

I think you've enlightened me lol

Socionics describes Si as internal sensations and prioritizing comfort over risk and uncertainty. Si will change their environment (and so on) to benefit their mood or state of mind. There was an ISTJ thread that talked about it, but I'll have to link you later today.

So, my point is that things clicked when you described Si and seeking comfort in familiar sensations such as eating. This is a tiny bit off topic, but one reason I have more confidence in INTJ for myself (in comparison to ISTJ) is that my Se has been my enemy throughout the years. Now that you've described inferior Se as animalistic...

Well, I always thought of it as my primal "id" taking over, and overeating has been the tamest of experiences. Pffft. It's something I prefer not talking about for obvious reasons.

As for your type, I think we both need to challenge each other and debate our types until we come to definite conclusions 

Invader Zim. I remember buying the DVDs in high school... ah...

But yeah, now I want to look up the doom song, if I'm remembering correctly.

I hope you're asleep by now


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Oswin said:


> Um...yeah, it is. Why did you do that? Are you trying to skew the results one way, or...what was your reasoning there? If so, it's not worthwhile to analyze it...


I didn't know what chaos and order really meant and so I looked up a definition because I couldn't think of one myself.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @TheEpicPolymath
> 
> This questionnaire did nothing but assure that you're an IxTx type. Couldn't find anything else from it.


Ok, what so that narrows it down to INTJ,ISTJ,ISTP,INTP. I must read more on the cognitive functions. Believe me, I don't agree with Fi at all. I sacrifice myself a lot for the sake of others like not eating so that my parents will have enough,not buying a lot of things to save my parent's money. I don't think stinginess is a value


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Look, I have a simple solution to this problem. I'm going to stop doing any questionnares and any other MBTI stuff for a week. Just take a break and stop my brain for trying to stereotype or anything else. I'll come back here and then post all of the questionnares again, with complete every one unbiased. I know that some of you guys are going to rebuke me and some of you won't, but I believe this will help.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

hoopla said:


> Then I thought about how Si is essentially devaluation and idealization of reality. Things are either mystical and magical, or revolting garbage. All based on collected observations, standards and expectations. That would therefore fit Si, in my mind. Think about it. Si is focused on comfort, and Si therefore overindulges in comfort to experience relief, experiencing regret afterword. Food is a sense of comfort. Not that only Si likes food or finds it comforting ,food also has that sense of comforting, familiar flavors, and over-binging on food would be engaging in a personalized, prolonging sense of comfort; savoring it. Indulge in something familiar and comforting, hate yourself later. Makes sense how that would relate to Si.


Story of my life, right there. =P

Good post. As usual.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I think you've enlightened me lol


It's my own theory, so take it with a grain of salt. :tongue:



shinynotshiny said:


> Socionics describes Si as internal sensations and prioritizing comfort over risk and uncertainty. Si will change their environment (and so on) to benefit their mood or state of mind. There was an ISTJ thread that talked about it, but I'll have to link you later today.


I know little about socionics, but the function descriptions are usually rather accurate. I'd love a link.



shinynotshiny said:


> So, my point is that things clicked when you described Si and seeking comfort in familiar sensations such as eating. This is a tiny bit off topic, but one reason I have more confidence in INTJ for myself (in comparison to ISTJ) is that my Se has been my enemy throughout the years. Now that you've described inferior Se as animalistic...
> 
> Well, I always thought of it as my primal "id" taking over, and overeating has been the tamest of experiences. Pffft. It's something I prefer not talking about for obvious reasons.


I was going to ask about your animalistic tendencies, but someone's being shy. :tongue: It's all good.



shinynotshiny said:


> As for your type, I think we both need to challenge each other and debate our types until we come to definite conclusions


Which we will. Our different approaches to typing amuses me.




shinynotshiny said:


> Invader Zim. I remember buying the DVDs in high school... ah...
> 
> But yeah, now I want to look up the doom song, if I'm remembering correctly.


That show never interested me. I tried to get into it during my Hot Topic slave phase (eek) but failed. Good writing, riddled with satire, irony and meaning, but the paranoid ridden, humanity is stupid and useless and the entire world is doomed mentality striked me as dramatic, unrealistic and paranoid. Gir annoyed the piss out of me, and the fans who misinterpreted his purpose (Gir wasn't supposed to be funny because "lol random". The point was to highlight Zim's inability to conquer Earth as well as the bleakness of the show's universe, and the irony of an idiotic machine intended to assist a world ruler). I prefer South Park in terms of sardonic satire. Did I kill your fun yet?

I wonder if the creator is an NTJ though. Always mention me if you want an utter thread derailment.

@TheEpicPolymath- Again, evidence of external logic. If I don't know something and look it up in terms of these questionnaires (which I've done before), I will rephrase what I found in my own terms. Interesting you did that for chaos and order in particular... I think that question is highly open to interpretation. *shurg*

It's not out of line for IxTJ to do those things, and they strike me as Te rather than Fe anyway. Fi cares about people. It's a feeling function after all. To quote my Fi dom sister, "I love being affectionate". What would you type her as based on that alone?

At a Ti type, you're certainly not a Ti user. I can tell you that much.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

hoopla said:


> I know little about socionics, but the function descriptions are usually rather accurate. I'd love a link.


This is a quick response. I'll come back later today.

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-forum-duty-fulfillers/486674-ask-istj-question.html

http://personalitycafe.com/istj-for...h-do-you-relate-typical-istj-description.html (short thread but has some strong posts)



hoopla said:


> I was going to ask about your animalistic tendencies, but someone's being shy. :tongue: It's all good.


hoopla why :blushed:


----------

